# Portable Amp for HD800



## knights

My 800 is always hook to WA6 as its the only amp that ive tried) that makes 800 sounds as "thick" as my planar or at least very close to it. Can you guys suggest a good portable amp that can make 800 sing the way it is hook to WA6? 

Im was thinking of ALO Continental but its also very bright for my taste. Any other portable tube amp which is good enough to drive HD800?


----------



## knights

Or even not a tube amp as long as will make the 800 sound thick or can give it the bottom slam.


----------



## DrSheep

The in coming Centrance HiFi M8 seems to be a good bet, and the ALO ReMK3-B+ might work.  The new VentureCraft Go-DAP TT is another portable tube DAC/AMP but I am not sure about it's power.


----------



## knights

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> The in coming Centrance HiFi M8 seems to be a good bet, and the ALO ReMK3-B+ might work.  The new VentureCraft Go-DAP TT is another portable tube DAC/AMP but I am not sure about it's power.


 
  Thanks… You mean the B+ is dif from B tonality wise? … I have RxMk3-b but not quite good for HD800


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





knights said:


> Thanks… You mean the B+ is dif from B tonality wise? … I have RxMk3-b but not quite good for HD800


 
  No, B+ means bigger battery compare to the B, but yeah it is pretty hard to find a portable AMP that can drives the HD800 well.  This is why I am keeping an eye on the CEntrance HiFi-M8.


----------



## knights

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> No, B+ means bigger battery compare to the B, but yeah it is pretty hard to find a portable AMP that can drives the HD800 well.  This is why I am keeping an eye on the CEntrance HiFi-M8.


 
  how about Lisa L3?


----------



## DrSheep

No idea and they didn't list any technical details even when I can read Chinese.  Best to head over to the portable amp forum and ask.


----------



## knights

drsheep said:


> No idea and they didn't list any technical details even when I can read Chinese.  Best to head over to the portable amp forum and ask.




I am on "portable amp forum"... Is their any other thread/section?


----------



## Takeanidea

I use the ALO PanAm Tube Dac Headphone Amp with a battery pack which runs the HD800s on low gain to ridiculously loud levels. It's excellent on the battery pack and lasts much longer this way than the Graham Slee Novo. This is because the Novo takes 24V and the PanAm takes 12V. I would have to say I prefer the sound of the Novo, but not by much. I doubt if I could tell the difference under blind listening conditions but both are absolutely superb.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## knights

How about RSA Intruder?

Im thinking more of a portable solution rather than transportable one... But anyway, thank you guys...


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





knights said:


> How about RSA Intruder?
> 
> Im thinking more of a portable solution rather than transportable one... But anyway, thank you guys...


 
  That might work, but why not try to email Tyll?  I know it is a long shot, but hey you never know.


----------



## knights

drsheep said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Honestly, i dont know where to reach him. What's his username here? Or will better ti contact him at his blog?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





knights said:


> Honestly, i dont know where to reach him. What's his username here? Or will better ti contact him at his blog?


 
  Just head over to the blog.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Rudi on this forum owns both intruder and 800. He is a respectable and friendly member whom you can PM.

I have 650 and intruder and it drives with ease, no hiss. But its not the same league as 800


----------



## knights

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi on this forum owns both intruder and 800. He is a respectable and friendly member whom you can PM.
> 
> I have 650 and intruder and it drives with ease, no hiss. But its not the same league as 800




650 and 800 are easy to drive - both 300ohms but the sensitivity of both is high enough. But looking for a good pairing for 800 is harder than with 650.




drsheep said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks...


----------



## FatmanSize48

takeanidea said:


> I use the ALO PanAm Tube Dac Headphone Amp with a battery pack which runs the HD800s on low gain to ridiculously loud levels. It's excellent on the battery pack and lasts much longer this way than the Graham Slee Novo. This is because the Novo takes 24V and the PanAm takes 12V. I would have to say I prefer the sound of the Novo, but not by much. I doubt if I could tell the difference under blind listening conditions but both are absolutely superb.



+1
I get around 9 hours running my HD800s through the Pan Am and rarely turn the volume knob past 9:00, even for classical. I'm not sure if it is the Siemens NOS tubes or my simple imagination, but I experience warm, not blooming bass, lush mids, and "smooth" treble with almost all recordings. I just don't find the flaws commonly associated with the HD800 in my current setup. The great thing is I can take this combo anywhere and still experience the (near) full potential of the HD800. I would define myself as a "sound skeptic" who believes as long as strong linear power can be delivered at the proper impedance, the sound quality will be the same. Keep in mind that I am in agreement that different components (amp, DAC, turntable cartridge, preamp) color the sound and may be used to achieve the desired output from a given pair of headphones. Having stated my satisfaction with my Pan Am, I must admit it is a more "transportable" than portable audio solution, for transportation of the battery, associated cables, amp, and secure enclosure for the tubes requires more space than any pants or jacket pockets can provide. I am currently seeking out a more portable rig so that I may combine the 3 portable devices I now use (HP-P1, Pan Am, rPAC) into a single, versatile device, thus placing me in a very similar boat to you. I am hoping to audition the M8, which many have proffed to be a most excellent amplifier for both the HD800 and low-impedance IEMs, within the next few weeks. Given the $130 price difference between the Pan Am and M8, I would be quite cautious when choosing between the two--one offers features and versatility, while the other is a solid, minimalistic, yet robust unit.


----------



## Takeanidea

Hi good to hear from a panam owner. A more portable rig that achieves it all may well be the dx100 the astell and kern or the colorfly c4. I can only say that I have the hm601 and that will run the hd800s out and about on high gain but it sounds strained. 
That would mean that all your great kit including your itunes collection becomes redundant. ... I don't think there's an easy solution to this


----------



## FatmanSize48

From what I've heard, the M8 does everything. It takes USB B input from computers, USB A input from iDevices, and hosts plethora of available outputs ranging from 1/8 in to fully balanced output.


----------



## DrSheep

The review is out on the M8 with the HD800.  Long story short: get it!  I already ordered one just for this, and I haven't even gotten my HD800 yet.


----------



## Takeanidea

Do you not think that the v amp verza will power the hd800s? How do they work with your other phonrs?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





takeanidea said:


> Do you not think that the v amp verza will power the hd800s? How do they work with your other phonrs?


 
  The VERZA is good for general use, but not for anything over 150 ohms in my opinion.


----------



## FatmanSize48

From what I've heard, no. The Verza and M8 cost roughly the same, but one can power almost every headphone in existence without effort, while the other sits nicely in your pocket as a bulky phone case.


----------



## beemarman

takeanidea said:


> I use the ALO PanAm Tube Dac Headphone Amp with a battery pack which runs the HD800s on low gain to ridiculously loud levels. It's excellent on the battery pack and lasts much longer this way than the Graham Slee Novo. This is because the Novo takes 24V and the PanAm takes 12V. I would have to say I prefer the sound of the Novo, but not by much. I doubt if I could tell the difference under blind listening conditions but both are absolutely superb.


 
 Hi,
  
 I'm interested to know how to get a battery pack if I decide to go for the Nova amp? I can see you're based in the UK, can you tell me how you were to get ALO Pan Am from the states?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Takeanidea

The battery pack is a power gorilla. Whichever dc battery pack you get for a nova it has to be able to handle 24v. For the panam it needs 12v. The dc pplug adapter for the novo was a standard plug that came with the battery but the panam I had to get from china.
The panam I bought 2nd hand from Ebay and the plug was through ebay too


----------



## beemarman

takeanidea said:


> The battery pack is a power gorilla. Whichever dc battery pack you get for a nova it has to be able to handle 24v. For the panam it needs 12v. The dc pplug adapter for the novo was a standard plug that came with the battery but the panam I had to get from china.
> The panam I bought 2nd hand from Ebay and the plug was through ebay too


 
 Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## beemarman

Just one question.
  
 Would you recommend the Nova to go with my HD800 or  should I spend a little bit more and get something else?


----------



## Takeanidea

Beemarman, the nova is a superb headphone amplifier. Try that one first. I've bought others but the nova is still one I use loads. I like it better than the panam but remember the panam is a dac too.


----------



## beemarman

takeanidea said:


> Beemarman, the nova is a superb headphone amplifier. Try that one first. I've bought others but the nova is still one I use loads. I like it better than the panam but remember the panam is a dac too.


 
 Thanks for getting back to me on this. I'll try and get a listen to one.


----------



## NuClear235

What about Cypher Labs DUET?
http://www.cypherlabs.com/products/algorhythm-duet/


----------



## Chris777777

Own the Resonessence Labs Herus +++1 for the Concero.


----------



## Dave74

chris777777 said:


> Own the Resonessence Labs Herus +++1 for the Concero.


 
 I've also read that the Concero HP is very good with the HD 800's if someone is looking for a fairly portable dac/hp amp combo to be used with a laptop.


----------



## NuClear235

I am searching only portable Amp with accu (without DAC) for HD800.
 Better will be ballanced...
 I will feed it by AK100.


----------



## Dave74

nuclear235 said:


> I am searching only portable Amp with accu (without DAC) for HD800.
> Better will be ballanced...
> I will feed it by AK100.


 
 How about a HeadAmp Pico Power.  It is not balanced, but it is still rated very well for a portable amp.  Some even say it bests a lot of desktop amps.


----------



## vkalia

I recently added a HD800 to my stable and I've had very enjoyable results driving it with a Meier Quickstep.   The only thing is, it sucks the battery dry on that in a hurry!
  
 I agree - it isnt the best match with a Conti V3.   Was listening to that combo yesterday and it sounds "lean".
  
 I recently picked up a GoVibe Vulcan+ and need to experiment with it, to see how it sounds.


----------



## Lightnin Joe

I wonder if the better route would be different headphones. High-end Sennheisers are renowned by their fans (and somewhere between misunderstood and reviled by everyone else) for their neutrality, not for a "thick" sound with "bottom slam." It might be a better idea to find a set that has the sound profile you want, then buy an amp to suit it.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

knights said:


> My 800 is always hook to WA6 as its the only amp that ive tried) that makes 800 sounds as "thick" as my planar or at least very close to it. Can you guys suggest a good portable amp that can make 800 sing the way it is hook to WA6?
> 
> Im was thinking of ALO Continental but its also very bright for my taste. Any other portable tube amp which is good enough to drive HD800?


 
 Triad L3.


----------



## GeorgeVes

I saw somebody recommending a Zana Deux in another thread. Hadn't even heard about it, but the person was very enthusiastic about it. Perhaps you should research that one.


----------



## listen4joy

what about the Portaphile 627X? i hear a lot of good things about him


----------



## rolandpsp

What would you recommend for HD800 between :
  
 Cayin C5, Vorzamp Pure, Portaphile Micro or any other suggestions ?
  
 Please PM if you please.


----------



## PCWar

Cyper Labs Duet in balanced configuration. It's perfect for the HD800, adds body to the low range and very slightly tames the highs. The pure ii is more mid/high centric and hd800 may feel a bit anemic paired with it. I had the portaphiles too but highs still may be too pronounced. Also the porta may be too soft for the hd800.


----------



## pipedreamer

The Alo Continental Dual Mono (CDM) is excellent with the HD800s. Used balanced, there is loads of spare gain and Excellent control. I use the CDM in preference to my Liquid Carbon with a Hugo DAC. The fact that it's portable is just icing on the cake and it's internal DAC is excellent only losing out to the Hugo on a little resolution. 

Cheers

Peter.


----------

